# Not outraged.



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Cliff Notes version: Substitute teacher in Iowa gets involved in a nine-month long physical relationship with a student (who may not have actually even been one of her students), gets found out when other students see them having sex in a car, loses her job, gets arrested, charged, and is heading to trial. Former teacher goes on Dr. Phil to say she is the victim.










'I'm the victim,' Iowa teacher who had sex with student says on 'Dr. Phil'

Sounds like an episode of Law & Order. At least she went to Dr. Phil and not Jerry Springer. I'm not outraged. At all.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)




----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

NONE of my substitute teachers ever looked like THAT!


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Show me what that bad boy did to you. (for the purpose of further investigation, of course)


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

This is why laws and rules exist - people are flawed and can be influenced!
Don't connect with students on facebook
Don't send your nude pictures
Don't have sex in the in public place

And for goodness sake DON'T cry me a river when you broke every rule in the book!
Minor is a minor is a minor


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

And where were these sexy teachers when I was going to school ?


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

I am going to need to discipline myself, be right back.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

She definitely has the crazy eyes...but that's okay.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

"Of COURSE I'm the victim! He had such charm and was so witty. I was helpless when around him. He knew all the right spots to touch me, so I had no control over my actions. He convinced me he was 18. I had no idea when I checked the student records that he was only 17 *(SEVENTEEN?!?!? Minor...SOMEWHAT!) . *Those eyes. Oh Dr. Phil. You can help me. And while your at it, could you give my back a little rub, right about.....there?"


----------

